# Best starter slingshot



## RSW

Looking to get into the hobby. Very, very little experience (a "wrist rocket" when I was a kid that I probably fired less than half a dozen shots with  ).

Here are the considerations....

- I'm right-handed.

- But I shoot left-eye dominant due to a lazy right eye.

- I don't have any problem pulling heavy bows, so strength isn't an issue.

- But my wrists aren't the best due to lots of tech work. So comfort / ergonomics is probably a bigger benefit than for most people.

- From what I'm reading so far, looking for something that works well with off-the-shelf bands and such.

- Looking for high durability so I can have this as a "just in case" thing for a prepper type scenario.

- Probably wanting to shoot 1/4" or 3/8" ball ammo.

I'm hoping y'all brilliant people have some good advice.


----------



## JPD-Madrid

Righ hand with left dominant eye is correct for aiming.
As a seller, my advice is, don't buy expensive slingshot but safe one. You may hit the fork and will have strong eager to find "most accurate or suitable " one for you. Buy or build a catch box to save your money on ammo.

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE

HTS or Tac Hammer - www.pocketpredator.com

Scout or Axiom - www.simple-shot.com


----------



## Ibojoe

Only my opinion but I would start off with a Simple Shot Scout. They are very forgiving and will certainly take a lick. Accept no cheap copy's as they are known to break. Simple Shot.com is a good source of everything that you need, quality stuff and great service. 
Faster than fast shipping too. Grab something and start having fun! And WELCOME TO THE FORUM!!


----------



## MikeyLikesIt

I'll second (or third?) the Scout by Simple Shot. Not my favorite frame, but the thing is a workhorse. Sturdy, capable of being held in multiple styles, accommodating of bands or tubes, and able of shooting OTT or TTF, this is a great slingshot to experiment on, and learn your shooting preferences. Plus, they're really sharp looking and incredibly well made.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Welcome to the forum!

https://simple-shot.com/slingshots/the-scout-slingshot

http://pocketpredator.com/tachammer.html (accepts the simple-shot Flip-Clips)

https://simple-shot.com/slingshots/hammer-bundle-xt-slingshot-head-lt-handle/

If the PocketPredator BoyScout was in stock I would recommend that one too since it has a more narrow grip, wider fork gap and also accepts Flip-Clips.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

I am going to suggest something different. I think the Barnett Strike 9 is a good starter slingshot. Trash the heavy tubes and gigantic pouch and replace them with decent tubes and pouch. The Strike 9 cost less than ten bucks at Walmart, it is a hammer grip that most beginners prefer, has low forks so you have little strain on your wrist. You are not going to damage it if you get a fork hit. It shoots tubes so you can easily make your own tube sets with a pair of scissors. No need for a rotary cutter or a self healing mat to cut flat bands on.

As I said get rid of the heavy tubes, spend the money you save not buying a Scout on some small dipped latex tubing and a few pouches from Simple Shot.


----------



## SJAaz

I would go with simple shot scout. They would set you up with 3/8 ammo, bands and pouch to match. Start with an easy draw weight.Work up to the fast stuff after you have learned to keep them all in the catch box which you are going to build. Start close and only move back as your ability grows. good luck. Keep us posted.


----------



## RSW

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> I am going to suggest something different. I think the Barnett Strike 9 is a good starter slingshot. Trash the heavy tubes and gigantic pouch and replace them with decent tubes and pouch. The Strike 9 cost less than ten bucks at Walmart, it is a hammer grip that most beginners prefer, has low forks so you have little strain on your wrist. You are not going to damage it if you get a fork hit. It shoots tubes so you can easily make your own tube sets with a pair of scissors. No need for a rotary cutter or a self healing mat to cut flat bands on.
> 
> As I said get rid of the heavy tubes, spend the money you save not buying a Scout on some small dipped latex tubing and a few pouches from Simple Shot.


Did some looking, and Barnett has a Black Widow that looks like the Strike 9 with a wrist brace. If I like the wrist brace style (I like how it takes a bit of the pressure off my hand, from previous experience), any reason to not get the Black Widow instead of the Strike 9?

https://www.barnettcrossbows.com/browse/slingshots/black-widow


----------



## RSW

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> https://simple-shot.com/slingshots/the-scout-slingshot
> 
> http://pocketpredator.com/tachammer.html (accepts the simple-shot Flip-Clips)
> 
> https://simple-shot.com/slingshots/hammer-bundle-xt-slingshot-head-lt-handle/
> 
> If the PocketPredator BoyScout was in stock I would recommend that one too since it has a more narrow grip, wider fork gap and also accepts Flip-Clips.


So with that last one, am I seeing correctly that if I got this as a "starter" slingshot I could swap out the handle later, or keep the handle and swap the head, swap bands, ... ? So "upgrades" would be a "one thing at a time" sort of deal?


----------



## Samurai Samoht

If a slingshot has a lower fork height the pressure on the wrist is minimal and can also be offset by a simple paracord lanyard. However, if you know that you are needing one with a wrist brace you could also consider this https://simple-shot.com/hammer-xt-slingshot-xt for a more universal slingshot. ( OTT, TTF, Flats, Tubes, Easy attachment etc.).


----------



## Samurai Samoht

RSW said:


> SamuraiSamoht said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> https://simple-shot.com/slingshots/the-scout-slingshot
> 
> http://pocketpredator.com/tachammer.html (accepts the simple-shot Flip-Clips)
> 
> https://simple-shot.com/slingshots/hammer-bundle-xt-slingshot-head-lt-handle/
> 
> If the PocketPredator BoyScout was in stock I would recommend that one too since it has a more narrow grip, wider fork gap and also accepts Flip-Clips.
> 
> 
> 
> So with that last one, am I seeing correctly that if I got this as a "starter" slingshot I could swap out the handle later, or keep the handle and swap the head, swap bands, ... ? So "upgrades" would be a "one thing at a time" sort of deal?
Click to expand...

If you would like yes. If you want a more comprehensive purchase check out the bundle section and sort out what you would prefer.  Gets somewhat pricey though. https://simple-shot.com/slingshots/the-hammer/hammer-bundles/ .


----------



## tm3

The SS Scout is a great slingshot and I have seen it recommended more as a starter than probably all other options combined.

Another option that I would consider is the type referenced in post #21 of this thread:

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/118092-help-me-understand-the-release-please/page-2

I don't have any personal experience with those so I can't recommend a specific one. However, I can say that learning to align the slingshot correctly and consistently is a challenge and it looks to me as though the "box shaped" sights would be a big help.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

RSW said:


> Grandpa Grumpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to suggest something different. I think the Barnett Strike 9 is a good starter slingshot. Trash the heavy tubes and gigantic pouch and replace them with decent tubes and pouch. The Strike 9 cost less than ten bucks at Walmart, it is a hammer grip that most beginners prefer, has low forks so you have little strain on your wrist. You are not going to damage it if you get a fork hit. It shoots tubes so you can easily make your own tube sets with a pair of scissors. No need for a rotary cutter or a self healing mat to cut flat bands on.
> 
> As I said get rid of the heavy tubes, spend the money you save not buying a Scout on some small dipped latex tubing and a few pouches from Simple Shot.
> 
> 
> 
> Did some looking, and Barnett has a Black Widow that looks like the Strike 9 with a wrist brace. If I like the wrist brace style (I like how it takes a bit of the pressure off my hand, from previous experience), any reason to not get the Black Widow instead of the Strike 9?
> 
> https://www.barnettcrossbows.com/browse/slingshots/black-widow
Click to expand...

No reason not to get the Black Widow if you prefer a wrist brace. A wrist brace is not really needed as slingshot draw weight should be relatively light - less than 10 pounds, probably more in the 6 to 7 pound range.


----------



## Hulla Baloo

Welcome! :wave: You really can't go wrong with the Scout, but a purist will tell you that upon your rebirth, you should make your first one. It's far more rewarding than a purchase and it's not too difficult. Don't deny yourself this rite of passage- we have so few left as adults... The guy who will sell you the Scout tells you how to craft a natural here:


----------



## devils son in law

Hulla Baloo beat me to it!! Go find a natural fork and slap some bands on it. I know the purchased one's have that eye candy allure but they shoot basically the same.


----------



## MakoPat

Welcome to the forum.

You are in the right place.

Ere'body has already said ere'thing.

So allow me to sum up.

1. Make a catchbox.
2. Get the scout (or similar frame) due to the ability to explore a wide variety of shooting styles.
3. Definitely make some Slingshots/order some 2040 tubes and/or premade band sets of various strengths.
4. Have fun...take ypur time though.

My addition is simple- even though you are strong, learn the basic with light seaw weight so that you develop solid & proper form (plus it is really fun.)


----------



## Pebble Shooter

In terms of durability and the ammo size you mention, this may fit the bill quite nicely:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32982896542.html?storeId=4920028&spm=2114.12010612.8148356.53.22863047l7KLRk

"Chasing dragon" style frame, 304 stainless steel forks (50 mm fork gap) and a quality hardwood grip, rapid flat band attachment clamps with screws, fiber optic sights, and great ergonomics: one you master the right shooting techniques, groupings of 1.5 to 2 inch groups at 10 yards will become quite regular. Practice, practice, and practice... :hmm:

This particular slingshot, ordered at the link shown above (reliable online seller), has become my daily practice slingshot using 8 mm ammo and "Precise" brand 0.55 mm flat bands cut to 22 cm length and tapered from 20 to 12 mm (cheekbone-based anchor point shooting style).

Least but not last, you can purchase larger quantities of ready made sets of flat bands and steel ammo at Aliexpress: free shipping, but you will have to wait roughly 3-4 weeks for your order to arrive.

My 2 cents worth...


----------



## Blue Raja

RSW -

Welcome to the forum.

Lots of good advice so far. I also arrived here from archery. Pulling a bow is very different than gripping an ergo (non-wrist braced) slingshot. I started with a wrist-rocket and then switched over to an ergo. My first one was a Pocket Predator Hathcock Target Sniper, which I enjoyed and continue to shoot. However, it took a lot of practice and some work with a pair of spring hand-grippers to develop my grip strength. You can find information about this on Bill Hays' web site (pocketpredator.com) also some products to help with grip strength.

I am a fan of larger ammo - I do not shoot anything under 3/8 and actually prefer 5/8" marbles from the dollar store.

Here's my advice:

While you are poking around Bill's site, check out his Predator Smart Clamps, designed to attached a flat band or a modern tube to a wire framed slingshot (that is, a wrist rocket).

Bill sells a "good quality wrist braced slingshot" as an option with the smart clamps. Bill will even ship it banded if you leave a note at check-out.

For a one-stop shopping solution, I would buy the following from Bill:

Predator Smart Clamps - $5.95 https://www.pocketpredator.com/three.html

Wrist Rocket - $9.95 https://www.pocketpredator.com/three.html and scroll to the last option on the drop down menu for the smart clamps

pre-made band-sets $1.95 for 1 or $17.95 for 10

1 pound of 3/8 steel shot (about 125) for $2.95

safety glasses - $4.95

That gives you a complete set-up, including safety glasses, ammo, and lots of bands, for about the price of a Scout. Build a catch box (lots of information on the forum) and practice - a lot!


----------



## Flatband

Well, first off-Welcome to the Forum! As far as a first ( starter slingshot ), if you have problem wrists, I would go with a wrist-braced design.

My own choice would be a Saunders Falcon 2 with the black flat bands. As far as a traditional ( non-wrist braced ) you can't go wrong getting a Simple Shot Poly Axiom.

Very good slingshot and the price is right ( around $20 ). There are many others to choose from that would fit the bill. Take your time, read the many posts, then when ready-go for it.

It's a great sport that is growing every day. Have Fun!


----------



## mattwalt

Welcome!

Firstly - wrist braced slingshots can actually be a little awkward as they are designed to be both left or right handed - this actually puts the brace just a little out of the actual arm position. Also felt torque on modern well designed frames isn't near as bad as you'd expect (esp. compared to the overpowered braced frames) - a lanyard thats just the right length works as a vestigial brace. In fact the harder pull bigger bang concept just doesn't ring true for slingshots. There are ways to put more modern band setups on a wrist frame so its possible to get a good working setup. The other issue I have with these frames is bulk - they can be a little unpocketable if thats a concern.

Secondly - as a first slingshot I'd recommend the scout (if you can cognitively afford it). The other frames mentioned are also great options. Though the Scout is a forgiving frame, allows for various band attachments and hand positions which would help you quickly find the setup which works best for you. Also get the new X clips at the same time. Its also a frame that works well for beginners and for seasoned shooters. There are a few members who rely on that frame to literally put food on the table. The Axiom is also a fantastic shooting frame.

Generally as a first frame - look for something that can be banded OTT or TTF - has a good wide fork gap - and that can offer a few different grip options. There are many budget frame available in HDPE or birch ply that would easily suit you well and you could easily get a feel for different designs.


----------



## Flatband

Matt brought up a great point about Lanyards that I completely forgot about. You don't have to go through the cost of a Wrist-Braced design for the reasons he mentioned. A proper fitting lanyard acts as a brace when used properly. Now you are down to buying only one traditional slingshot. Check them out. The Axiom and the Scout are 2 good ones of many. Go through the forum, ask questions, watch videos. You are at the starting point of a great and ( be fore warned ) addicting hobby! Enjoy!


----------



## RSW

Flatband said:


> Matt brought up a great point about Lanyards that I completely forgot about. You don't have to go through the cost of a Wrist-Braced design for the reasons he mentioned. A proper fitting lanyard acts as a brace when used properly. Now you are down to buying only one traditional slingshot. Check them out. The Axiom and the Scout are 2 good ones of many. Go through the forum, ask questions, watch videos. You are at the starting point of a great and ( be fore warned ) addicting hobby! Enjoy!


Can you suggest a video or article showing the "lanyard acts as a brace"? I'm having a hard time envisioning that, and it sounds like a very useful thing to be familiar with.


----------



## Grandpa Pete

Cut yourself a natural for or two..........and/or buy a SCOUT.

GP


----------



## Cjw

I would say the Scout too. Really good frame.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Blue Raja

RSW said:


> Flatband said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matt brought up a great point about Lanyards that I completely forgot about. You don't have to go through the cost of a Wrist-Braced design for the reasons he mentioned. A proper fitting lanyard acts as a brace when used properly. Now you are down to buying only one traditional slingshot. Check them out. The Axiom and the Scout are 2 good ones of many. Go through the forum, ask questions, watch videos. You are at the starting point of a great and ( be fore warned ) addicting hobby! Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> Can you suggest a video or article showing the "lanyard acts as a brace"? I'm having a hard time envisioning that, and it sounds like a very useful thing to be familiar with.
Click to expand...

Here is an example of lanyard used as a vestigial wrist brace on a Jack Koehler Alley Cat. Note the cocktail band set, made from an exercise band and rubber bands. I use cheap materials to practice cutting flat bands and assembling band-sets. I am in the experimental stage as far as bands, tubes, and pouches.


----------



## Blue Raja

Following up on Matt's comments in post #21, I enjoy wrist-braced slingshots, including classic designs (Trumark, Daisy, Barnett, Marksman) and a modern variation, A+ Slingshot's Kit Fox. The Kit Fox actually uses an arm-brace and is designed to avoid the awkwardness that Matt described. Of course, you give up pocketability - but then, this is a slingshot that is adjusted with a half inch wrench. It is also designed for heavy bands to launch rocks and 1/2" steel shot.

I shoot it with both an arm-brace and a wrist lanyard. Kind of a "belt and suspenders" approach.









Here is close-up of the wrist lanyard.


----------



## Flatband

A properly used Lanyard ( as Blue Raja shows ) can help with wrist support especially when used in conjunction with a finger braced grip. You won't get the same support as with a designated wrist braced slingshot, but like an ace bandage, it helps in support. i'm also a big fan of wrist braced slingshots. A lot of people don't like them because they are cumbersome ,awkward-but they really help people with weak wrists and arthritis ( like me ). You can go on e-bay and get a Daisy B-52 or a Barnett Black Widow for around $20 ( both foldable brace designs ). These are just 2 examples that could help you. First thing I would do if I got either one would be to pull off the tubes and load a set of flats on them. Most standard (not thin-Chinese ) tubes will give a recoil that can be a little uncomfortable for a person with weak or sore wrists. Like I said RSW,look around and enjoy the journey. There are a bunch of great slingshot makers on the forum that could also help you out with a custom design or direct you to something suitable. Lot of great people on here. Have fun and keep the aspirin and ben-gay handy! (like I do!).


----------



## MakoPat

I love this post!

Hey if you do get a folding wrist braced slingshot you can still modify it...i.e., lut on sweet custom wooden grips and different tubes or bands.

I have a buddy that I go backpacking with...he uses my Extended Fork with Wrist Brace Walmart slingshot...but I but on some extra long Theraband Black with a rock chunking pouch.

He loves it...I say it's still.mine, but it lives at his house. He is long lanky dude and I am not kidding...I pit 10.5" x 7/8" straight cuts on there. Every marbles screams when he shoots...or maybe that's me.


----------



## Pebble Shooter

Maybe a wrist-braced "Falcon-X" with flat bands from Saunders could be a viable option - check it out here.

https://sausa.com/product/falcon-x/

Unfortunately, wrist braced slingshots are "verboten" (prohibited) in much of Europe: I would love to experiment with those things. 

The fact is that wrist braces make it possible to mount very strong flat bands (or tubes) to shoot something to the tune of 16 to 20 mm steel ammo, while almost eliminating wrist torsion and other undesirable effects common with non-wrist braced slingshots: oomph guaranteed, particle boards beware.

They might be a bit cumbersome to carry around, but this is well compensated by the fact that you literally have a rubber-powered "mini cannon" in your handsomph guaranteed, particle boards and anything sensitive to sudden destructive impact beware.


----------

